# Kill the Golden Goose



## DavidCC (Oct 9, 2006)

Earlier this year I found a source of KtGG on VHS and I sold about 20 copies on e-bay.  Well, all good things must come to an end, and apparently my source has dried up.  

So I was surprised to see that one of my favorite movie websites has just made a deal with the producer of KtGG to offer DVD copies with official color sleeve art.  

Spend some time browsing the movies at this site, you will be stunned.  

www.superstrangevideo.com

-David


----------

